# Geothermal



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Getting ready to move into a new place. The Geothermal is not hooked up. Wife suggested to leave it unhooked since it will be warm soon. Thought the water is heated by the geothermal? Will need to buy an electric water heater. Is this correct?


----------

